# Favourite TCG illustrations



## Byrus (Aug 6, 2014)

So yeah, a lot of the TCG artwork is really nice. Got any particular favourites? 

Houndoom:  It has a lot of good ones, but I think this one is my fave. It has a more realistic look than most cards, and it works really well. 
- Also, this one has a cool action pose that I like a lot. 

Paras: Look at it with its little mushroom. It's just so delighted. I love this card.
- The intense, creepy stare it has in this one is also really funny.

Porygon: Wouldn't it be awesome to open up your birthday present and find a cute little Porygon inside?

Porygon2: BEEP BEEP. LET PORYGON2 TEACH YOU THE WAY OF THE PORYGON.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm actually a fan of kawayoo and TOKIYA's illustrations, but I also love Yuka Morii's clay model images.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 7, 2014)

ultraviolet said:


> I also love Yuka Morii's clay model images.


Oh god the Delta Species Dittos I _love_ those :D

I personally really, really like Tomokazu Komiya's adorably quirky style. Just look at these things :3


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't collected TCG since the EX series but I always loved Atsuko Nishida, Mazakazu Fukuda, and Kouki Saitou. Some of my individual favorites are Arcanine, Houndoom, Raichu, Flareon, Butterfree, Vaporeon, Absol, Delcatty, Ninetales, and, of course, _this fucking Zigzagoon_.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 12, 2014)

I came across a post on tumblr pointing out some cards that tell stories. The Charmeleon/Swablu one is especially funny because even Swablu's attack fits in with the story!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 16, 2014)

Byrus said:


> I came across a post on tumblr pointing out some cards that tell stories. The Charmeleon/Swablu one is especially funny because even Swablu's attack fits in with the story!


These kinds of cards in general are awesome.

I've always liked Kagemaru Himeno's illustrations, especially the ones for older cards.


----------



## xxashxx (Aug 21, 2014)

I love the base Charizard issistration and artwork as well as the New Charizard's that are coming out now and the most recent Charizard's. I love the one the has Malovent Fire. I am a proud owner of this card as well as the standard Charizard that came out few years ago.:)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not good with individual cards, but I'm a big fan of Atsuko Nishida (look at this little guy!), Kagemaru Himeno, Kouki Saitou, and Yuka Morii (especially her Teddiursa).


----------



## Odyssey (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't have a single favourite illustration, but I will say that my favourite TCG illustrator is TOKIYA. His art looks pretty grungy and expressive. I especially like his Electivire illustration, it has this violent vibe to it.


----------



## Green (Sep 28, 2014)

honestly anything from gen3, but special shoutout to EX Delta Species and EX Team Magma vs Team Aqua.


----------

